# Need a couple of street addresses



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I know I've seen the street address for the Hillbilly on here, but can't seem to find it.

Also need the street address for Tuscarora Archers.

I'm trying to plan Jarlicker's and my route to Tuscarora Archers and Cumberland. Both their websites have "directions", but not the actual street address. 

I made the mistake last year of going through DC and will do whatever I have to this year to bypass it. A friend was coming back from Jersey Sunday evening and got caught up in the DC traffic - took him 7 HOURS to get around DC.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, found TA
Tuscarora Archers, Inc
5608 Etzler Road
Frederick, MD 21702

Still need Cumberland - I know it's on Valley Rd, but would like the street number, if possible.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, after a few phones calls and a lot of Google map searches, the street address for Cumberland appears to be between 13006 & 13010 Valley Road.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That sounds right... Send Shane a PM 

Why not just go shoot on the Hill Fri:noidea:

Sarge and I should be there early enough to give you a beat down Fri....unless you are affraid to try and tackle the Hill 3 times


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That sounds right... Send Shane a PM
> 
> Why not just go shoot on the Hill Fri:noidea:
> 
> Sarge and I should be there early enough to give you a beat down Fri....unless you are affraid to try and tackle the Hill 3 times


I'm just going on what Jarlicker had said - I'd rather go on to the Hill, but let me see what he has in mind.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sarge and I made the pit stop last year....but they had an actuall shoot going on and there was a convoy of us that met up there. I don't think that is the cose this year....:noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sarge and I made the pit stop last year....but they had an actuall shoot going on and there was a convoy of us that met up there. I don't think that is the cose this year....:noidea:


Just talked with Joe - since neither of us has ever shot this course, we're going to try to stop there on Fri. BlondStar & PennysDad have indicated they'd like to shoot there as well. You guys consider this - might prevent "Hill burnout".


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't really care one way or the other. I am not worried about Hill burnout....just regular shooting burnout. Either way this will be the nost shooting I have done since last year on the Hill

Hinky's DoJo is nice though....the lanes are actually wide enough to shoot 4 across on most targets...heck we shot a group of 5 last year after Darrin joined us on the back half.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey Lee, Tuscarora is a nice warm-up before the Hillbilly. Its a pretty challenging course...plenty of down-hills and side-hills. Not many up-hill shots. I think you would enjoy it.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Club information... maps... schedules... and such for just about anything in Maryland related to archery.

http://www.md-archery.org/index.htm


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hey Lee, Tuscarora is a nice warm-up before the Hillbilly. Its a pretty challenging course...plenty of down-hills and side-hills. Not many up-hill shots. I think you would enjoy it.


Well so far it looks like: myself, Jarlicker, BlondStar, Pennysdad, with the possibility of Hornet & Sarge - Hornet said it didn't matter to him - waiting to hear from Sarge. There's also a possibility that a well known member will be shooting there on Fri. as well (Hinky). 



2005Ultramag said:


> Club information... maps... schedules... and such for just about anything in Maryland related to archery.
> 
> http://www.md-archery.org/index.htm


Thanks, found that, but if you look at the TA link there is no street address.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well so far it looks like: myself, Jarlicker, BlondStar, Pennysdad, with the possibility of Hornet & Sarge - Hornet said it didn't matter to him - waiting to hear from Sarge. There's also a possibility that a well known member will be shooting there on Fri. as well (Hinky).


I was there two years ago and met Hinky and OBT for the first time.  Randy put on a clinic that day...I think he missed *ONE* on the half we shot.  Sounds like there will be a nice group in attendance. Enjoy.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> I was there two years ago and met Hinky and OBT for the first time.  Randy put on a clinic that day...I think he missed *ONE* on the half we shot.  Sounds like there will be a nice group in attendance. Enjoy.


Thanks Jerry - now for the BIG question - are you going to be shooting the Hill this year or just walking around with a group? :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Talked to Sarge....he wants revenge on that range so we are in 


On another note.... Md does a great job of promoting and putting on shoots and all. But they need to realize that its 2009 now and we need addresses.... Everyone has a GPS.... Heck even if you put the info to the guy next door or across the street that will work also :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Talked to Sarge....he wants revenge on that range so we are in
> 
> 
> On another note.... Md does a great job of promoting and putting on shoots and all. *But they need to realize that its 2009 now and we need addresses.... Everyone has a GPS..*.. Heck even if you put the info to the guy next door or across the street that will work also :wink:


EXACTLY! Heck the way I found the Hill's street address was look up the name of the person whose yard you go through.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Jerry - now for the BIG question - are you going to be shooting the Hill this year or just walking around with a group? :darkbeer:


I'm undecided there Lee. My job has kept me away from home for a considerable amount of time this year...so my archery practice time has suffered *greatly*.  But ya never know..........:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Talked to Sarge....he wants revenge on that range so we are in
> 
> 
> On another note.... Md does a great job of promoting and putting on shoots and all. But they need to realize that its 2009 now and we need addresses.... Everyone has a GPS.... Heck even if you put the info to the guy next door or across the street that will work also :wink:





pragmatic_lee said:


> EXACTLY! Heck the way I found the Hill's street address was look up the name of the person whose yard you go through.



I'll agree with that BH. 

The maps are pretty good, but people buy GPS systems so that they don't have to deal with taking their eyes off the roads and looking at maps.

I had the same deal with Anne Arundel Archers, and Southern Maryland this past weekend. fortunately they were both easy to find with the maps, which Cumberland was for me last year too. Street addresses that can be put into a GPS would be a good thing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I'm undecided there Lee. My job has kept me away from home for a considerable amount of time this year...so my archery practice time has suffered *greatly*.  But ya never know..........:wink:


and you have still shot outside more then me this year.....

So come shoot.....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> and you have still shot outside more then me this year.....
> 
> So come shoot.....


No way buddy. I have *ZERO* shoots on my card!  

Do I really wanna upset such a fine trend and come to the Hillbilly?  :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok people, if it would make it easier on everbody we can all meet at a central location and all can follow us to the club. 

Let me know


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't really care one way or the other. I am not worried about Hill burnout....just regular shooting burnout. Either way this will be the nost shooting I have done since last year on the Hill
> 
> Hinky's DoJo is nice though....the lanes are actually wide enough to shoot 4 across on most targets...heck we shot a group of 5 last year after Darrin joined us on the back half.


*
Just watch out for the chimpmunks!!!!

Noooooo they won't attack you...but there were sooooo many racing back and forth across the shooting lane on one of the back targets you couldn't keep from laughing!!!*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Just watch out for the chimpmunks!!!!
> 
> Noooooo they won't attack you...but there were sooooo many racing back and forth across the shooting lane on one of the back targets you couldn't keep from laughing!!!*
> ...



You mean you let all those 10 point field targets get away?


----------

